# Fat Teddy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Raise a glass (or several) for toasted Teddy's 75th*

By *Howie Carr*
It was a quiet 75th birthday for Ted Kennedy yesterday. No one drowned or overdosed on drugs. There were no arrests for OUI or rape.


*Jackie's private letter to Joan up for bid*

By *Gayle Fee & Laura Raposa*
Former First Lady *Jacqueline Kennedy *advised her sister-in-law, *Joan*, to stop being a doormat for her philandering hubby, *Ted Kennedy*...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That Howie...he's such a card.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Aquaman! (Mary Jo would be 66 had she survived the incredible amphibian Oldsmobile...)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a book that was gifted to me by one of my best friends, "The Senator" by Richard E. Burke. Even if you already hate the Senior Shitfaced Senator from Massachusetts, this book is sure to give you more and more reasons. Written by his former chief of staff (who worked up the latter from a mere mailroom volunteer) it spells out the drug use, womanizing... its a good read too.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

great site with a lot of facts about the Chappaquiddick incident.

http://www.ytedk.com/intro.htm


----------

